# GT Zaskar Carbon wo Rahmen kaufen.



## Exekuhtot (6. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend,


ich suche einen GT Zaskar Carbon Rahmen bzw. Quellen wo der Rahmen einzeln zu bekommen ist.  


Danke für eure Hilfe,


MfG


Philipp


----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2008)

ich wuerde es auf ebay bei ski bilek versuchen, da gibt's viel gt fuer wenig 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. Mai 2008)

hier ist der Team zu haben:

http://www.nationalcycles.co.uk/gt-zaskar-carbon-team-frame-2008.html


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Mai 2008)

Zumindestens so einen komischen silbernen ^^ (Nicht krumm nehmen) Ich hoffe mal die Carbon-Rahmen sind besser verarbeitet als die Anniversity Edition.


----------



## Janikulus (6. Mai 2008)

na das hoffe ich auch 

den "normal carbon" gibt es nicht einzeln zu kaufen, nur den Team, und das auch nur in US, UK und Schweiz glaube ich (?) Da musst du wahrscheinlich auf die ersten gebrauchten warten. Oder ski bilek zerlegt einen...


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Mai 2008)

Danke, schonmal habe mal beim Skiladen nachgefragt....


----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2008)

ich vermute, dass forumsmitglied cyclery auch mit carbon zaskars dealt. da wuerde ich es auch versuchen, er hat nen sehr guten ruf.


----------



## GT-Man (7. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass forumsmitglied cyclery auch mit carbon zaskars dealt. da wuerde ich es auch versuchen, er hat nen sehr guten ruf.



Als ich mit ihm über das Thema sprach, als ich den Anniversary abholte, war das nicht der Fall. Ich hätte den Rahmen nämlich auch gerne solo.


----------



## cyclery.de (8. Mai 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Als ich mit ihm über das Thema sprach, als ich den Anniversary abholte, war das nicht der Fall. Ich hätte den Rahmen nämlich auch gerne solo.



Ich hoffe, diese Aussage ist nur auf die Erhältlichkeit des Rahmens bezogen und nicht auf den Ruf


----------



## boggs (13. September 2008)

hallo,
ich hol den tread mal hoch, weil mich auch die preise und eine bezugsquelle für den zaskar carbonrahmen interessieren

mfg boggs


----------



## cyclery.de (13. September 2008)

boggs schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hol den tread mal hoch, weil mich auch die preise und eine bezugsquelle für den zaskar carbonrahmen interessieren
> 
> mfg boggs



Preise gibt's im Nachbarthread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5114914&postcount=61
Zu kaufen bei jedem gut sortierten GT-Händler ab November (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boggs (13. September 2008)

hi,
danke cyclery.de
1500â¬ ist mal ne ansage
ich dachte es geht auch unter 1000â¬
aber anscheinend nicht, schade


mfg
boggs


----------



## Thomasino (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
schaut mal in meiner Galerie. Möchte eventl. den Rahmen verkaufen. Ist das nach eurem Geschmack? Super in Schuss, müsste mein Bike jedoch erst mal auseinanderschrauben, ist aber eh geplant. Ist übrigens Größe L.
Gruß
Thomasino


----------



## Tiensy (27. Januar 2009)

Würde Dir raten ein paar Bilder zu schießen und das Rad dann im GT-Verkaufsthread zu präsentieren. Da wird Dir dann geholfen. 

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Januar 2009)

In den Gt Verkaufstread dürfen aber nur Oldies.

Kannst mir gerne eine Mail schreiben und mir deine Preisvorstellung schicken.

MfG


Philipp


----------

